# Insane mountain biking backflip



## Nick (Oct 21, 2013)

Whoa



These guys are insane. I watch these stunts and I think to myself, a screw up here is definitely potentially life ending, right?


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 21, 2013)

Insane Is right


----------



## Nick (Oct 21, 2013)

Looking at the screen cap for the video I would probably get sweaty palms just climbing down the railing from the first jump point.


----------

